# Ontario/Quebec 2017 Tour



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For all of you in Ontario who would like to see Sparrows play, chances are one of these shows is coming to a city near you! I hope to see some familiar faces and meet some new ones. We're very excited to be doing this with label mates Heavy Hearts and Life In Vaccuum!

If you are the social media type, #fiendsofwinter2017 is the one to use.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

There's no Halifax dates, this is BS


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> There's no Halifax dates, this is BS


No Alberta or BC either!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> No Alberta or BC either!


Can't blame ya there, too cold.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sudbury. Take mitts.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I see a barrie date...

Assuming we don't leave for holiday, I'm there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Sudbury. Take mitts.


Yuup!



adcandour said:


> I see a barrie date...
> 
> Assuming we don't leave for holiday, I'm there.


Awesome.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Keeping the Waterloo date penned for this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2016)

Maybe Hamilton or Waterloo.
They're both the same distance for me.

edit. Most likely Waterloo. Just seen Hams' post.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool!!


no Toronto??


the Rivoli or Horseshoe?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

great poster, BTW!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bolero said:


> cool!!
> 
> 
> no Toronto??
> ...


No Toronto. We were just here! 

edit: suddenly the poster seems to be gone - clicking "edit" doesn't show an insert or anything. Is it just me?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I CAN SEE IT


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bolero said:


> I CAN SEE IT


Me too, it's back. Weird.

Anyway, hope to see some of you there and Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll check my schedule...the mansion is a short walk to my place..if I'm in town, I'll be there!


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Do my best to see you at Targ on the 24th


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Do my best to see you at Targ on the 24th.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am heading for a ski trip to Maine and Quebec on Feb. 13th, skiing that week and then heading to Ontario for a few days, I might just catch you in Hamilton, St. Kitts or Waterloo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bumperoo because we're getting a little closer! And colder, much colder.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

L3.
I might be too old to get in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> L3.
> I might be too old to get in.


Doubtful!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bumparoo - this banger starts next thursday and @adcandour said he's buying the beer! Ok he didn't say that, but I'd love to see many many GC'ers throughout Onterrible!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Bumparoo - this banger starts next thursday and @adcandour said he's buying the beer! Ok he didn't say that, but I'd love to see many many GC'ers throughout Onterrible!


Me and my lady will be there....looking old and out of place, I'm sure.

It's a school night, so we'll be tapping out early - 10p? (when will you be on, btw?). 

I'll be happy to grab any GCer's beer while I'm there. A round of roofies for the fellas?

Also, J-Bone, if you look busy, I'm not coming over to say 'hey'. I realize these nights can get hectic for band members and don't want to interrupt the flow of stuff.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you came in the door to see the bands, you get to interrupt stuff haha. I don't know what time things happen, I just know if we don't eat at Boon Burger heads will roll. It'll be good to finally meet up!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Things kick off tomorrow!

Tonight is restring a guitar and properly mount a power supply night.

Sometimes a name is misspelled... Sparrows land in Barrie


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

any press is good press!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tonight! Barrie! @adcandour might even be able to catch our set! I'm about to restring the custom 22, throw some clothes in a bag and head to the jamspace to load up.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Tonight! Barrie! @adcandour might even be able to catch our set! I'm about to restring the custom 22, throw some clothes in a bag and head to the jamspace to load up.


Not sure if you get these on your phone or not...

I'll be there for sure.

MIL is sitting for us, so we can't stay late though. Probably be there from about 8:30p to 10p, since it start at 7:30p, I'm certain we'll catch some of you on stage.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wifi is great, isnt it?

We are in town. Gonna load in and bust out the scrabble.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well finally met @adcandour and his wife. All the touring bands had at least one gear malfunction each haha - hopefully that's done now. All the bands were good, and we had a blast. Hanging out at my grandparents before we pick up supplies and head to north bay.

Am I seeing anyone at the north bay show?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Come to halifax, dammit.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Too bad you guys weren't coming closer to Winnipeg otherwise I'd definitely be there!





Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just don't understand why you're not coming to the large metropolis of Minto!??

On the serious side what happens if you get caught in a snow storm? Do you cancel or set a new date?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

First, your poster is SICK! Seriously, I like it a lot!
Second, you'll be back in Montreal and I'll probably be there and I'll try to bring my girlfriend!

Brake a leg and enjoy the tour!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Come to halifax, dammit.


I want to, I love that city.



Steadfastly said:


> On the serious side what happens if you get caught in a snow storm? Do you cancel or set a new date?


I think it would depend on how long we get stuck for.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

North Bay is bumpin'.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> On the serious side what happens if you get caught in a snow storm? Do you cancel or set a new date?


I hope a few of them don't get together and charter a small plane. That doesn't seem to end well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> I hope a few of them don't get together and charter a small plane. That doesn't seem to end well.


Lets throw a helicopter into that statement too...and dont try to ski out either


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sudbury isn't very cold right now - weird. We'll take it.

Hanging out at tuco's taco lounge before we load in to the Asylum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

I plan on being at Maxwell's Thursday.
Are you opening or second up?
General time?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I plan on being at Maxwell's Thursday.
> Are you opening or second up?
> General time?


We're 4/5 is my guess. As for a time, I'm not sure if the music starts at 7:30 or later. I'm guessing we're on between 9 and 10 (@Hamstrung) but I won't know for sure til Thursday.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Leg two starts tomorrow at Maxwell's!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

If all goes according to plan, I'll see ya there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> If all goes according to plan, I'll see ya there.


Once I know times I will post them for you guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry, I won't be coming tonight after all.
I have to head into town early tomorrow.
Rock it out my friend.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im sure I'll see you soon!

On around 9:30 @greco @Hamstrung


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Im sure I'll see you soon!
> 
> On around 9:30 @greco @Hamstrung


I'm quite sure that @Hamstrung is planning to attend, but I won't be there as I'm going to a gig where some friends are performing in a restaurant/bar downtown. Sorry if this disappoints you...but I think the other gig is more "age appropriate" for me. I hope you understand. 
However, most importantly.... *Have a great and enjoyable gig at Maxwell's !!! *


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Caught Sparrows set last night in Waterloo. The guys kicked ass! Great high energy set with come cool dynamics! Great seeing you again Justin.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Caught Sparrows set last night in Waterloo. The guys kicked ass! Great high energy set with come cool dynamics! Great seeing you again Justin.


Thanks again for coming!

We play London tonight at Rum Runners, early show (done by 11).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Music is on in London! Hamilton tomorrow at Club Absinthe.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Friend took this panorama... count Kevins!










And I've been memed


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Any Hamilton members coming out?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

looking forward to Kingston...saw the poster today in Waterloo at the beat goes on...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Lola you coming out tomorrow?

I cant believe the last leg is already here.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

looking forward to tonight! barring another sickness i'll be there to catch the show

if you are looking for a place to hang out pre-show...i could suggest Stone City Brewery just about three blocks further down princess st...the beer is great and the chicken and waffles is awesome! or there is Barcadia...an arcade and bar... near Stone City as well...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks ez, I will pass it along!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Loaded in at the venue, hanging out. Should be good!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ottawa tonight at house of targ. Come start your weekend!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

What time do you go on?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> What time do you go on?


Around 11


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Cool. I'll head over soon. Hope there are tickets at the door. See ya!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

At two GC'ers and counting, including myself haha. @amagras you makin it out?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> At two GC'ers and counting, including myself haha. @amagras you makin it out?


Sorry I couldn't make it Budda, next time for sure


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well that was fun! Montreal tomorrow.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Great show man. I really enjoyed it. Have a great show in Montreal!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> Great show man. I really enjoyed it. Have a great show in Montreal!


Thank you again for coming out. It was fun to chat gear for a bit!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great travelogue, bud. Rock on young fella...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So the random metal piece I saw after last night was in fact the nut for the output jack of my S2. Rocked the custom 22 for a few dedicated Montreal fans.

Tour wraps up tomorrow in quebec city at L'anti bar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well, the last day of tour is here. Kevin's last show. Gonna be a good time.

If you're anywhere near Quebec City, come on out!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All wrapped up. Thanks to those who came out and those who support myself and the band. It means the world.


----------

